# Greetings everybody!



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Greetings and hello to all! 

I would like you to meet Bodhizattva (Bodhi)! Got to see him at the breeder today and let me tell you, he's pretty rad. He won't be able to come home with Daddy until the first week of February so weekly trips to the breeder will suffice, for now! Hope everyone is having a great day.

















Cheers all, 

-Thomas


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Such a cutie! How many puppies in the litter? So you're for sure decided on that specific guy? Does he have a collar because they all look so similar at that age!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So adorable!! Good luck once you get him. We did weekly trips to the breeder as well until it was time to bring Holley home.


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks y'all! I'm proud to say the least! 

There will be no doubt as his coat is the lightest of the litter and he's the smallest feller! I am running to the pet store for a collar before my next visit to the breeder. I'm very impressed with my breeder, the way she opens her house up for these visits is just too cool.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations he is so handsome!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

He's a cute little dude... Congrats.. I just wish we could have done weekly visits with the breeder as well, unfortunately our breeder was a 6 hour drive away!!!


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! I'm pretty excited to say the least! These are today's pictures from another trip to the breeder. I'm so thankful for the opportunity to spend some time with him before he comes home. He sure was excited to see me today. He turns a month old tomorrow, another month and he's home with Daddy! Sofa king excited.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Who is the breeder and where are you located?


----------



## The Chef (Dec 28, 2010)

Dee Hazen is the breeder and I'm in Lakeland, Fl.


----------

